# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γκουλντιανάκια

## maria

Γκουλντιανάκια 3 ημερών!Επιτέλους τα κατάφερε το ζευγαράκι μου.



http://img403.imageshack.us/i/dsc00293s.jpg/
http://img716.imageshack.us/i/dsc00292q0.jpg/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Μαρία τα κατάφερες τελικά.Άλλαξες κάτι η παρατήρησες ότι έκανες κάτι λάθος και το διόρθωσες; Πες μας λίγο .

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι υπέροχα με τα "διαμαντάκια" στο ράμφος! Να σου ζήσουν και καλή ανάπτυξη!
Δώσε μας πληροφορίες για την προετοιμασία του ζευγαριού, τη γέννα κτλ, αφού  είναι δύσκολη γενικώς η αναπαραγωγή των γκούλντιαν!
Να τα χαίρεσαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maria

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!
Πιστεύω πως αρχικά ωρίμασαν και προχώρησαν στην αναπαραγωγή γιατί είχαν 2 αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες  .Διατροφικά τους πρόσφερα 2 φορές τη βδομάδα φύτρα και 2 αυγό και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες πρασινάδες και τριμμένο καρότο.Να πω ότι το πρώτο αυγό το έκανε στο πάτο του κλουβιού  :sad:   και το έβαλα εγώ μέσα στη φωλιά.Η διαφορά σε σχέση με τις άλλες φορές είναι ότι τώρα τα έχω σε μπαλκόνι ημιυπαίθριο με 15 βαθμούς και σχετικά όχι πολύ ήσυχο ενώ στο παρελθόν τα είχα μέσα και σε μέρος πολύ ήσυχο.Τελικά νομίζω ότι η φύση έκανε τη δουλειά της.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

υπεροχα!!!  ::   ::   ::  
θελουμε να δουμε και γονεις!

και φυσικα δεν μενουμε σε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες...καθε 3 μερες θελουμε φρεσκιες να τα βλεπουμε να μεγαλωνουν!!!

----------


## douke-soula

φτου φτου φτου μην τα ματιαξουμε τα μωρουδελια με τα ¨διαμαντακια"(που λεει και η Αντιγονη)
να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα καμαρωσεις μεγαλα και χρωματιστα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantazo

Μπράβο Μαρία τα κατάφερες!

----------


## Windsa

Μπράβο Μαρία τα κατάφερες!  Πρέπει να μου δώσεις μάθημα...και να πεις τα μυστικά σου )))
Να σου ζήσουν τα μωράκια! Φτου-φτου-φτου! 
Υγεία να έχουνε! Και να τα καμαρώσουμε στο κλαδάκι!
Απο τι ζευγάρι είναι?

----------


## maria

http://img254.imageshack.us/i/dsc00311q.jpg/
6 ημερών σκασμένα στο φαΐ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πω πω...οντως σκασμενα στο φαϊ...καθολου τσιγκουνιδες οι γονεις!!!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΜΑΡΙΑ !!  ::   αντε και στο κλαρι !

----------


## maria

> Μπράβο Μαρία τα κατάφερες!  Πρέπει να μου δώσεις μάθημα...και να πεις τα μυστικά σου )))
> Να σου ζήσουν τα μωράκια! Φτου-φτου-φτου! 
> Υγεία να έχουνε! Και να τα καμαρώσουμε στο κλαδάκι!
> Απο τι ζευγάρι είναι?


Η φύση έκανε τη δουλειά της   ::  αλλά αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω με πολλή χαρά.
Ο μπαμπάς είναι πράσινος κοκκινοκέφαλος και η μαμά κίτρινη με μώβ στήθος

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Μαρια συχγαρητηρια για την υπομονη σου.
Απεδειξες πως τα γκουλντιανς δεν ειναι κακοι γονεις απλα ειναι καλυτεροι γονεις απο το 2ο ετος της ηλικιας τους και μετα.
Μερικες αποτυχημενες γεννες δεν σημαινει πως τα πουλακια ειναι αχρηστα εκτροφικα εφ ορου ζωης και πρεπει ειτε να γεννουν προς υιοθεσια αυγα ειτε να μην χρησιμοποιουνται καν.

----------


## maria

Γειά σου Οδυσσέα καλώς μας ήρθες πάλι, αυτό πιστεύω και γώ αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν υιοθέτησα κοινωνικούς σπίνους,τότε θα έμπαινα στο πειρασμό..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γειά σου Οδυσσέα καλώς μας ήρθες πάλι, αυτό πιστεύω και γώ αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν υιοθέτησα κοινωνικούς σπίνους,τότε θα έμπαινα στο πειρασμό..


Μαρία φωτογραφίες απο τα μικρά τώραααααα :bye:  :Bird1:

----------


## maria

http://img152.imageshack.us/f/dsc00335q.jpg/
http://img205.imageshack.us/i/dsc00354s.jpg/
http://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc00356at.jpg/
 :bye:  Είδες Κωστή "ατάκα κι επι τόπου"

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία ήσουν πολύ γρήγορη.

----------


## Windsa

Πανέμορφαααα! Να σου ζήσουν Μαρια!!!

----------

